# Нестабильность шейного отдела



## Oliva (16 Апр 2008)

Моей дочери 14 лет, несколько лет назад поставили диагноз - нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника, вертебро-базилярная недостаточность. Два раза лечились в стационаре, носила воротник Шанца, делали массаж. Облегчения или нет совсем, или временное. В последнее время шея, а затем и голова, болят каждый день, обычно приступ начинается в школе. Повышалось давление (140/90), кружилась голова, причем длилось это по несколько дней.
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, чем ей можно помочь? Можно ли избавиться от этого вообще, или только симптомы снимать?


----------



## Ell (16 Апр 2008)

Выложите описания проведенных обследований.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (16 Апр 2008)

каков рост и вес девочки, как обследовались, какие препараты использовали для лечения, осматривал ли вертебролог


----------



## Oliva (16 Апр 2008)

Рост около 160-162, вес, наверное, 52. Консультировались у невролога, хирурга, ортопеда (у нее еще плоскостопие и нарушение осанки). Вертебролог, по-моему, не осматривал. Делали рентген, энцефалограмму, еще что-то... У меня сейчас нет с собой результатов обследований, смогу отсканировать и выложить дня через 3. Спасибо большое, что ответили, надеюсь, сможете чем-нибудь помочь, взглянув на результаты.)


----------



## Sweetheart173 (22 Апр 2008)

Здравствуйте!
Невропотолог поставил диагноз - нестабильность С5-С6. 
При этом у меня нет головокружений, но шея болит, часто хрустит при поворотах.
Посоветовали кинезитерапию, что Вы думаете по этому поводу?
Что необходимо препринять.


----------



## yuchikurov (24 Апр 2008)

Sweetheart173 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Невропотолог поставил диагноз - нестабильность С5-С6.
> При этом у меня нет головокружений, но шея болит, часто хрустит при поворотах.
> Посоветовали кинезитерапию, что Вы думаете по этому поводу?
> Что необходимо препринять.



И вам рентгеновские снимки делали функциональные - в наклоне вперед и назад, а потом поставили диагноз нестабильность С5-С6? или как-то по другим критериям (жалобы, осмотр)?


----------



## abelar (25 Апр 2008)

Sweetheart173 написал(а):


> Посоветовали кинезитерапию, что Вы думаете по этому поводу?


Кинезиотерапия - это "умное название" утренней гимнастики.

Добавлено через 3 минуты 


Sweetheart173 написал(а):


> часто хрустит при поворотах.
> Что необходимо препринять.


...Поменьше крутить головой  и жить спокойно. Плохо,когда не крутится и не хрустит..."Стабильность" шейного отдела приходит сама с возрастом и "плавным" отношением к жизни!aiwan


----------



## Oliva (28 Апр 2008)

*Снимки и протоколы обследований (нестабильность)*

Выкладываю снимки и протоколы обследований за 2005 и 2007 год. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что делать!! Заранее благодарна.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (29 Апр 2008)

Судя по тому, что Вы рассказали и по результатам обследований, можно сказать, что у девочки нарушено кровообращение по сосудам головного мозга вследсвие, возможно, наличия дисфункции в шейном отделе позвоночника, возможно имеется нарушение регуляции тонуса сосудов за счет дисфанкции вегетативной нервной системы - тавегетативная дистония. Вам необходимо посетить вертебролога  и вегетолога (или невролога). необходимы и мануальные методики лечения, и медикаментозная терапия.


----------



## фунтик (20 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Нестабильность шейного отдела*

у сына моей подруги, которому в конце апреля исполнился годик, происходит что-то странное с головой. такое чувство, что он не может держать ее на шее, как совсем маленькие дети. она постоянно запрокидывается назад. местные врачи ничего толком сказать по этому поводу не могут. подруга нервничает, пробует всевозможные способы лечения, но ничего пока не помогает. кто знает, чем им можно помочь?!!!!


----------



## фунтик (20 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Нестабильность шейного отдела*

а вообще им ставят диагноз: нарушение опорно-двигательной системы, задержка в развитии и риск ДЦП


----------

